# Parts out there?



## Raht (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm looking for several Parts to my 77 B210. Rear-view mirror, side mirror, basic asthetic stuff. Oh yeah, need to find a dash replacement and dome light set. Anyone have an idea? No-one in NE seems to own one, either for parts or driving.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Raht said:


> I'm looking for several Parts to my 77 B210. Rear-view mirror, side mirror, basic asthetic stuff. Oh yeah, need to find a dash replacement and dome light set. Anyone have an idea? No-one in NE seems to own one, either for parts or driving.


search on ebay for datsun 210, there are a bunch of misc b210 parts cheap on there now, if you don't see what you want send a message to the seller: [email protected]

ebay is a great place for funky old bits.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> search on ebay for datsun 210, there are a bunch of misc b210 parts cheap on there now, if you don't see what you want send a message to the seller: [email protected]
> 
> ebay is a great place for funky old bits.


Try http://www.oem-surplus.com/nwp/index.htm
They sell surplus new Nissan/Datsun parts at about 25% of the list price. I have purchased some otherwise unobtainalbe parts for my 79 810 2dr. there over the last couple of years. I vaguely remember seeing a B210 dash there although it might be the front and not the top pad. Give them a try.


----------



## Raht (Aug 12, 2005)

Mig2 said:


> Try http://www.oem-surplus.com/nwp/index.htm
> They sell surplus new Nissan/Datsun parts at about 25% of the list price. I have purchased some otherwise unobtainalbe parts for my 79 810 2dr. there over the last couple of years. I vaguely remember seeing a B210 dash there although it might be the front and not the top pad. Give them a try.


 Thanks to both of you...Desperatley need parts to make it look good...After all, it is a Datsun


----------

